# 7 Boxes Full



## bombboy (Mar 12, 2016)

Mostly apothecary jars, quarts to one lone half gallon with reverse painted labels, some commons, a poison or two and a Zebra decanter. Crazy find totally unexpected. Some friends were cleaning out the barn and gave me a call, remembered I collect bottles. We went thru the boxes, settled on a price and off I went.
I post the poison, still has the label, on the poison thread and there are three older apothecary jars, two ceramic and one milk glass on the pre 1900 thread. I think the milk glass is fairly old and the jars may be French, looking for info on these. Couple of pics for you.
Thanks for looking, Mark


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 12, 2016)

That cobalt blue , Dodge & Olcott is great!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 12, 2016)

Paper labels are the bomb.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 13, 2016)

like the poison .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 13, 2016)

I dunno, Creek Walker and SunRunner, I really like the Spirit Gum. LOL.

In all actuality, they're all wonderful.


----------



## bombboy (Mar 15, 2016)

As soon as the weekend gets here, I plan on pulling out all the apothecary's and posting a group photo. There are 61 total in the lot I bought, the rest were what I previously posted and some commons.


----------



## Houdini (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing. Would love to see more.


----------

